
Tesla Model S Update (April 2016) - axg
https://www.teslamotors.com/models
======
axg
Relevant Ars article: [https://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/04/now-you-can-wait-
out-bi...](https://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/04/now-you-can-wait-out-
biological-warfare-in-teslas-model-s/)

